# Rare 1992 Replica Eddy Merckx Corsa, Molteni Colors, Super Record, Drilled Out Shifters



## frankabr. (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Iverider (Feb 23, 2017)

These are great looking bikes although I've never ridden one. What are you intentions? Collector or rider? if a rider, I think I'd be content with a "replica" It's still a Mercxx!! if for collection's sake, I'd probably hold out for the original. I'm sure there is a drastic difference in price should that be a concern.


----------



## frankabr. (Feb 23, 2017)

I like classics, and I ride them every chance I get.  Have a 1973 Raleigh International, 1978 Raleigh Team Record (Worksop), 1983 Colnago Superissimo, and a 1982 Trek 614.


----------



## Iverider (Feb 23, 2017)

NICE! I have an 82 613 and a Miyata 610. Nothing super special, but they're built well and ride very nicely. Hold out for the original!  I suppose you could always buy the replica and sell it when you find an original. It'll likely go up in value anyway.


----------



## frankabr. (Feb 23, 2017)

Here's the issue, I may have to trade the Trek 614 and the Raleigh Record (Worksop) toward it to make it affordable.


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 23, 2017)

Nice bike,is it the same tubing as the MX Leader ?


----------



## frankabr. (Feb 23, 2017)

Columbus SL.  In some ways, I like the idea of trading 2 bikes for 1, as this will clear at least one bike out, and leave me with the 1973 International, the 1983 Colnago and this Merckx.  Not enough information has been put out about this particular bike to make an easy determination.


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 23, 2017)

frankabr. said:


> Columbus SL.  In some ways, I like the idea of trading 2 bikes for 1, as this will clear at least one bike out, and leave me with the 1973 International, the 1983 Colnago and this Merckx.  Not enough information has been put out about this particular bike to make an easy determination.



I thought it might be SL .Thinning the herd can be a good  at times .  Not knowing much about these would cause me concern too,you will be trading off a couple nice bikes.


----------



## frankabr. (Feb 23, 2017)

Agreed.  If it were an early 80's Merckx, it would be a slam dunk.


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 23, 2017)

frankabr. said:


> Agreed.  If it were an early 80's Merckx, it would be a slam dunk.



+1
I am a fan of the 80s too.


----------



## Iverider (Feb 23, 2017)

frankabr. said:


> Here's the issue, I may have to trade the Trek 614 and the Raleigh Record (Worksop) toward it to make it affordable.



614s aren't too hard to come by vs a Merckx but it's probably a more pleasant bike to ride given it's less racy geometry.


----------



## frankabr. (Feb 24, 2017)

Yes, the Trek 614 and the Raleigh Record Worksop are nice rides.  Both work as long distance touring/racing bicycles for the mountains and flats, and are set up as such.  I even have Suntour Command shifters on the Trek.  The Record Worksop is set up with an extender on the Cyclone rear derailleur and and 32 tooth freewheel.  The Merckx would be similar to my Colnago Suprerissimo, an old time top line race bike, both with sew ups and limited gearing.  I would still have the International, but that one also has limited gearing for the hills. Secondly, it has center pull brakes, not great for the flats but even worse for going down mountains.  All of these items are considerations. 

ps. I also have a 2012 Fuji Altimira that I ride more than any of the others.  
My mountain bike is an old 2001 Specialized Enduro Expert.  Too many bikes, too little time!


----------

